

Report: Next MacBook won't use Intel chips - mattculbreth
http://news.moneycentral.msn.com/provider/providerarticle.aspx?feed=ACBJ&date=20080729&id=8954293

======
rit
You may be misunderstanding the issue, and MSN's headline makes it clearer:

The talk is apple is dumping Intel's CHIPSETS (e.g. motherboard designs), but
not the Intel chip itself [processor].

